# الـضوء مـصدر الـطاقة المـستقبلي



## تصميم وكومبيوتر (10 يوليو 2010)

الـضوء مـصدر الـطاقة المـستقبلي

*




*
*الخلايا الشمسية الطريقة المعتمدة عالميا*​*اعداد ـ المهندس كريم البيضاني*
* هندسة الكترونية وشبكات كومبيوتر*
*
كيفية الافادة من الطاقة الشمسية*
من اكثر المناطق عرضة لضوء الشمس هي منطقة الشرق الاوسط وخاصة الدول التي توجد فيها مساحات شاسعة من المناطق الصحراوية... مثل شبه الجزيرة العربية والعراق وشمال افريقيا والهند والصين... في هذه المناطق تتعرض الارض لشعاع الشمس لساعات طويلة على مدار السنة.. ان شعاع الشمس هو المصدر الرئيس لكل انواع الطاقة الاخرى... 



فضوء الشمس يساهم مساهمة اساسية في ظاهرة الفوتوسينتيز او التفاعل الضوئي عند النبات.. والنباتات تحولت بمرور الزمن الى فحم يستعمل في توليد الطاقة وكذلك يستخدم مباشرة عن طريق حرق الاخشاب... استفاد العلماء من الظواهر الطبيعية.. وقاموا بابحاث تم فيها تحويل طاقة الضوء الى تيار كهربائي وذلك عن طريق تركيبة معدنية معينة تعتمد على خواص ما يسمى اشباه الموصلات التي يكون فيها المكون الاساسي هو السليكون او الرمل.. ان التركيبة الالكترونية للمعادن تمت الافادة منها في استخدام الضوء كعامل مساعد في تحريك الالكترونات في داخل ذرات المعادن للحصول على الكترونات حرة.
وهي ناتجة من تخليها عن مكانها في مدارها حول النواة الذرية بفعل الطاقة اوالضوء. وينتج عن ذلك حركة لهذه الالكترونات الهاربة من نواة الذرة باتجاه معين يتم التحكم فيه بموصلات تقوم بتوجيهه الى الوجهة التي يمكن ان يستفاد منه لغرض استخدامه في شتى المجالات... منها اعادته مرة اخرى كتيار كهربائي او كضوء للانارة او كحرارة للتدفئة والطهي او لاستخدامات اخرى لاحصر لها... وكانت بداية تسخير الضوء للاغراض التطبيقية الانسانية... تم في عهد الاغريق اليونانيين.. حيث تم استخدام الضوء الشمسي في تسخيره للاغراض العسكرية واستخدامها لحرق الاهداف المعادية مثل السفن وتم ذلك بتجميع الضوء في مرايا خاصة تركز الضوء على منطقة معينة في السفينة لحرقها وتدميرها نتيجة توليد حرارة عالية.. ومع بدايات الثورة الصناعية في العالم وخاصة في اوروبا كانت هناك الكثير من المحاولات للافادة من خصائص الضوء في التطور الصناعي المتنامي في بدايات تلك الفترة.. وكانت الاختراعات تتسارع.. بطريقة مذهلة.. وقد وضعت اللبنة المتينة الاولى لما وصل اليه العقل البشري من تطور كبير في شتى المجالات الان... وبقيت الحاجة الى تحويل الضوء والحرارة المصاحبة له الى كهرباء من اولويات ابحاث دور العلم في الدول المتقدمة وكذلك للتحضير لليوم الذي سوف تنضب فيه المصادر الطبيعية الاخرى مثل البترول والفحم الحجري وغيرها من المصادر... وتبقى الطاقة الشمسية المصدر الوحيد المضمون على المدى البعيد في حياة الكرة الارضية.. فالرياح سببها تأثير ضوء الشمس.. وحركة المياه ايضا هي مرهونة بالطاقة الشمسية ومدى تاثيرها على الطقس... والحقيقة التي يعرفها الجميع هي ان الشمس لو ذهب نورها فسوف تكون الحياة قد انتهت على الكرة الارضية..اذ ان نضوب الضوء الشمسي مسألة لايمكن التفكير فيها الان... وعلى ضوء هذه الحقائق نستدل على ان البشرية بحاجة الى الطاقة الشمسية بصورة حتمية في المستقبل القريب.. ومن هذا المنطلق نجد ان المناطق التي تتوفر فيها
الاشعة الشمسية لفترات طويلة من فصول السنة.. ستكون ايضا من المناطق التي تصدر الطاقة للعالم.. والاشعة لها انواع واطوال موجية محددة ..في سلم يبدأ من اضعفها الى اشدها وهي كالتالي:
1. موجات الراديو اضعف الموجات.
2. الموجات القصيرة او المايكرويف.
3. موجات الضوء المرئي الذي نشاهده بالعين المجردة.. وهو الذي نود الافادة منه في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية والحرارية.
4. الاشعة فوق البنفسجية.
5. الاشعة السينية او اشعة X...وهي التي تستخدم في التصوير الطبي.
6. اشعة غاماGAMMA وهي التي تنتج عن الانشطار النووي في المفاعلات الذرية وهي اخطر انواع الاشعاعات واشدها فتكا. ان الطاقة النووية هي ايضا عبارة عن تفاعل ضوئي. فعملية الافادة من النشاط الالكتروني في نواة الذرات لما يسمى بالنظائر المشعة.. وتحويل تلك الالكترونات القابلة للانفصال السهل عن الدوران حول النواة بواسطة طاقة قليلة الى الكترونات سائبة يتم تسخيرها لانتاج حرارة عالية ناتجة عن التصادم في مابينها ..وتسخين السوائل التي تضخ الى توربينات تعمل بقوة دفع البخار الناتج عن التسخين العالي لتلك السوائل..حيث تدور تلك التوربينات لتدور معها مولدات الطاقة الكهربائية.. وينجم عن ذلك طاقة تعتبر رخيصة قياسا الى تكاليف الموارد الاخرى للطاقة مثل البترول والطاقة الشمسية ايضا... المشكلة الرئيسية في محطات الطاقة النووية تلك هي خطرها على الحياة البشرية نتيجة ماتنتجه من اشعاع يؤثر على مكونات الخلايا للكائنات الحية بلا استثناء ويساهم في تغيير مواصفاتها.. فالاشعاع يهاجم الخلايا البشرية ويجعلها خلايا سرطانية تعجل في القضاء على الحياة في جسم الانسان.. تماما مثل الصدأ في المعادن حيث يسبب تآكلها وفقدانها خاصياتها الاساسية... واي خطأ في مجال الطاقة النووية يعني معاناة كبيرة للبشر والبيئة التي يعيش فيها لسنوات طويلة...وذلك نتيجة النشاط الاشعاعي الناتج عن التلوث الحاصل من المعادن المشعة التي قد تسربت خارج المفاعلات النووية..بالرغم من وجود انظمة سيطرة عالية الدقة على تلك المفاعلات... هناك تطبيقات اخرى للضوء وهو الافادة من النشاط الاشعاعي الضوئي المرئي للمعادن عبر تسخير الضوء لتوليد كمية اكبر من الضوء نفسه..وتسمى بالاشعة اللايزرية والتسمية عبارة عن مختصر للكلمات الانكليزية
Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation... واللايزر هو عبارة عن ضوء مسيطر عليه بواسطة اجهزة معدة لهذا الغرض.... وينتج الاشعاع المستحث وهو انبعاث اشعة ضوئية نتيجة لاقتراب فوتون من الكترون في مستوى طاقة عال.. ولايختلف الاشعاع اللايزري في خطورتة المباشرة على الانسان ان لم يتم استخدامه بصورة امينة... حيث يؤثر الاشعاع اللايزري على نظر الانسان ويسبب تلف الاجزاء المهمة من العيون... او يسبب حروق عميقة لايمكن شفاؤها.. ولكن تطبيقاته عظيمة جدا وله قدرة فائقة في استخداماته المطلوبة وخاصة في الصناعة والطب... واللايزر ينتج من خلال تسليط ضوء كثيف على معادن وغازات معينة لغرض خلق حالة هيجان هائلة للالكترونات ينتج عنه نشاط فوتوني هائل يتم توجيهه بواسطة مرايا لغرض تسليطه على مكان معين وذلك للافادة منه في المجال المطلوب... واولى التطبيقات التي تم بواسطتها انتاج الشعاع اللايزري.. هو استخدام.. الياقوت بالوانه الاحمر والاخضر.. ويتم في هذه الحالة صنع قضيب من الياقوت يعتمد فيه الشعاع اللايزري على طول وقطر القضيب الياقوتي هذا وعند تسليط الضوء بكثافة عالية ويجب ان يكون منتنوعية.. الفلاش المستخدم في التصوير الفوتوغرافي.. ويتم صقل القضيب الياقوتي هذا من احدى الجهات للحصول على (مراة) عاكسة تتحمل درجات حرارة عالية تعكس الضوء في اتجاه واحد...هذا الياقوت اومايسمى باللغات الاخرى(الروبين) تم تصنيعه مختبريا ولايختلف عن الياقوت الطبيعي بشيء سوى قيمته الفنية.. ينتج شعاعا متوهجا... وعند تهييج الالكترونات تتحول حركتها الى طاقة ضوئية وحرارية يسيطر على اتجاهها عبر تسخيرها نحو اتجاه معين بعد ان يتم صقل الياقوت بطريقة تجعل الضوء ينعكس في اتجاه محدد وفي طول موجي معين وتستطيع المرايا الطبيعية الناتجة من الصقل للياقوت ومدى سمكه وطوله ان تحدد المسافة التي يصل اليها هذا الشعاع ومدى تاثيره على الهدف...لقد استخدم الاغريق هذه الظاهرة بصورة بدائية ولكنها رائدة في عملية تسخير الضوء لنقل الحرارة المدمرة للاهداف المطلوبة.. والان يستخدمها الناس بنفس الطريقة ولكن عبر انتاجها من مصدر غير الضوء الشمسي المباشر اي بواسطة تسخير خصائص بعض العناصر المعدنية والتلاعب بمواصفاتها للحصول على نفس الغرض...ومن التطبيقات الحية التي نستعملها يوميا هي الاقراص الليزرية التي تستخدم في خزن البيانات وقراءتها...ان اللايزر الياقوتي كان بدائيا قياسا الى ماتوصلت اليه التكنلوجيا الحديثة والابحاث المستمرة في هذا المجال وخاصة ليزر اشباه الموصلات... فالطريقة الياقوتية تنتج حرارة عالية تسبب في اغلب الاحيان حرق الجهاز وتهشم المواد المكونة له نتيجة الحرارة العالية الناتجة عن الضوء الذي تم تسليطه على القضيب الياقوتي.. والان توجد انواع كثيرة من الاجهزة اللايزرية التي تستعمل خاصية اشباه الموصلات او ما يسمى الترانزيستور الضوئي وهي من الكفاءة بحيث جعلت من اجهزة اللايزر تشبه لعبة الاطفال.. ليست فيها اية خطورة.. ولكن اجهزة اللايزر تحولت من استخدام الياقوت الى استخدام الغازات.. حيث يتطلب تهييج ذراتها مصدر طاقة بسيطا.. وتنتج عن ذلك طاقة ضوئية عالية... وقد دخل سلاح الليزر بقوة على التسليح في الجيوش المتطورة ويستخدم ايضا في دقة التصويب على الهدف.. وانواع الاجهزة المولدة لشعاع الليزر هي:
ليزر الغاز ( CO2 laser,Excimer lasere) 
ليزر السائل (dy laser) 
ليزر اشباه الموصلات (simeconductor laser ) 
ليزر الحالة الصلبة
(نيوديميوم ياغ Neodymium-YAG laser 
وهناك تطبيقات عظيمة للضوء يستفيد منها الانسان في حياته اليومية... ومنها توليد الطاقة الكهربائية والحرارية.. وهذه التطبقات تسمى ب(السولار)solar او مايسمى في اللغة العربية بالخلايا الشمسية... لقد تلازمت ظاهرة الطاقة الشمسية مع خلايا التخزين لهذه الطاقة.. وتعتبر من المعرقلات الرئيسية لعملية تطورها.. بسبب الكلفة العالية لوحدات التخزين هذه وكذلك تدني مستواها التكنلوجي فبطاريات التخزين تعتبر ضعيفة قياسا الى الطاقة الناتجة عن مصادر الطاقة الاخرى كالبترول والمحطات النووية..لان اجهزة الطاقة الشمسية تعتمد على طريقة التخزين للافادة منها في اوقات الليل وذهاب ضوء الشمس ولكن تمت معالجة هذا الامر عبر المزج بين مختلف المصادر لتوليد الطاقة... فالمستخدم للطاقة الشمسية في النهار وعندما يكون الطلب على الكهرباء كبيرا من قبل المصانع والشركات يقوم المستخدم بتصدير الطاقة الى الشبكة الرئيسية عندما يكون لديه فائض في النهار.. وعند الليل يستطيع استهلاك ما لديه من مخزون في مخازن الشحن وعند حاجته للطاقة الاضافية يستطيع ان يسترجع كفايته منها بدون ان يدفع شيئا وحتى ان حصل عطل ما في المنظومة المولدة للطاقة الشمسية في البيت يكون في منأى عن شحة الطاقة او فقدانها... وهذا النظام موجود في كثير من الدول المتطورة...وبذلك يتم تخفيف الضغط على منظومة الكهرباء الوطنية للافادة منها في تدوير عجلة الصناعة والاقتصاد للبلد... أما في المصادر الاخرى فتوليد الطاقة يتم مباشرة عبر فناء مصدرها...
ان الطاقة الشمسية مصدر غير قابل للفناء وعملية تسخيرها لانتاج الطاقة التي يحتاجها الانسان يتطلب تخزينها والافادة منها في وقت لاحق ايضا... ومن اكثر المجالات التي افاد منها الانسان في مجال الطاقة الشمسية..هو استخدامها في مجال الفضاء الخارجي... فلايمكن للمحطات الفضائية التي تسبح في الفضاء الخارجي ان تستغني عن الالواح الشمسية التي تغذيها بالطاقة الكهربائية... ويعتبر عمر المركبات وحتى الاقمار الصناعية الدائرة حول الارض الان من عمر البطاريات الخازنة للطاقة ومدى صلاحيتها للعمل... فمركبة بات فايندر التي ارسلت للمريخ توقفت عن العمل بعد نفاد طاقة الشحن فيها بسبب عدم وصول الضوء بكميات كافية الى الواحها التي تشحن البطايات التي تتغذى عليها وذلك لحاجة المركبة للحركة عبر تشغيل محركاتها المربوطة على عجلاتها الست... لغرض الابحاث.. ان تطوير المدن العراقية والنهوض بها تكنلوجيا وخدميا.. يعتمد بالدرجة
الاساس على توفير مصادر طاقة كهربائية بطاقة عالية وفي نفس الوقت تكون مضمونة.. وغير قابلة للتوقف بسبب الضروف المختلفة.. وتعتبر الطاقة الشمسية هي البديل الامين والصديق للبيئة.. تعتبر افضل من الطاقة النووية التي تحمل خطورة كبيرة على البيئة العراقية بسبب التصاق المدن العراقية بالانهر واي تلوث اشعاعي ناتج عن تسرب من المفاعلات النووية... سوف ينتقل بسرعة كبيرة عبر مجرى الانهار ويوزع
اضراره على كل المنطقة...ان القيام ببناء مراكز الابحات وانشاء قاعدة صناعية للطاقة الشمسية.. سوف يخفف كثيرا من الاثار البيئية الناتجة عن استخدام المواد البترولية الناضبة التي قد تستخدم في اغراض اخرى مفيدة... دعوة الى عدم التأخير في دعم المؤسسات العلمية العراقية في مجال ابحاث الطاقة الشمسية.


----------

